# Newbie



## PierceTheVeil13 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hiya! 

I just joined a few minutes ago. I'm hoping to learn more here. Seems like a nice community of people.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family!

Consider yourself among friends!*


----------



## PierceTheVeil13 (Jan 19, 2020)

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to the TAM Family!
> 
> Consider yourself among friends!*


Thank You


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, welcome


----------

